# Five Misconceptions about Electrical Safety



## Omj (Jun 1, 2013)

Apprentice here. I'm learning a lot on this blog. Thank you for posting.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Younger electrical workers entering the trade often observe older, more experienced workers to see how they perform tasks. *That means the veterans must make special efforts to reinforce safe work practices** — not demonstrate how crafty they are*


_ouch!_:thumbsup:


~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Omj said:


> Apprentice here. I'm learning a lot on this blog. Thank you for posting.


Welcome to ET..:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

oh yeah, welcome

us 'ol dogs don't bite.....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Omj said:


> Apprentice here. I'm learning a lot on this blog. Thank you for posting.


Welcome to the forum. Glad you found that informative. EC&M is a good trade magazine and it's FREE; well worth subscribing.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Michigan Master said:


> Another great article by Jim White. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://ecmweb.com/safety/five-misconceptions-about-electrical-safety


The thing I found most interesting about that NETA failure study he refers to is that newer equipment had higher failure rates than older equipment.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That was a good article.


Zog said:


> ...Newer equipment had higher failure rates than older equipment.


 In 1965 they knew better than to use plastic gears.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> That was a good article. In 1965 they knew better than to use plastic gears.


Built by engineers, not accountants.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> oh yeah, welcome
> 
> us 'ol dogs don't bite.....:whistling2:
> 
> ~CS~


 well, maybe somtimes:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Zog said:


> The thing I found most interesting about that NETA failure study he refers to is that newer equipment had higher failure rates than older equipment.


 pretty much the norm, by design


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Made it to the end of the 1 year warranty period.. that's the life span!


----------

